# Best Duel Purpose breed



## BlueMoonFarms (Dec 8, 2012)

Ok, as usual I am in charge of doing research for my hubby who wants to invest in getting sheep for next year.
I am wondering if we should get two, or if one would be fine since we already have the three goats. And yes I researched them and know they cant have copper ^^
I am interested in them for there wool, and he is interested in meat. That said, a duel purpose breed would probably be what were leaning towards; but everything that I have researched and found that I like are only overseas :/
So, what do you guys recommend?

And then my last question, how does one find a bio secure farm *I think thats the term* that would be willing to rent a ram so we could breed our girl/girls without spreading any potential viruses or diseases? or would it be best to simply keep a ram?


----------



## BrownSheep (Dec 8, 2012)

I would suggest Dorset, Ramboulliet, Icelandic, or Jacobs. The first two are fairly common and use to be the backbone of the wests sheep industry.  All four have the potential for horns. Dorsets have Polled and horned varieties, medium wool, and the potential for milking.  Ramboulliets have horned rams and polled ewes, fine wool, very tall animals.  Icelandic are less common but still fairly easy to find for most people within a couple hours drive. They are a smaller framed animal, polled and horned, variety of colors and patterns, spinners really seem to enjoy them. Jacobs are very interesting with all their horns medium framed animal with fun patterns.


----------



## BlueMoonFarms (Dec 8, 2012)

BrownSheep said:
			
		

> I would suggest Dorset, Ramboulliet, Icelandic, or Jacobs. The first two are fairly common and use to be the backbone of the wests sheep industry.  All four have the potential for horns. Dorsets have Polled and horned varieties, medium wool, and the potential for milking.  Ramboulliets have horned rams and polled ewes, fine wool, very tall animals.  Icelandic are less common but still fairly easy to find for most people within a couple hours drive. They are a smaller framed animal, polled and horned, variety of colors and patterns, spinners really seem to enjoy them. Jacobs are very interesting with all their horns medium framed animal with fun patterns.


Oh wonderful! Thank you very much for the information, i'll go look them up and do some reading.


----------



## purplequeenvt (Dec 8, 2012)

We like our Border Leicesters. They grow quickly and have beautiful, lustrous fleeces (good for spinning, felting, etc... and the pelts are gorgeous too!).


----------



## Southern by choice (Dec 8, 2012)

Generally a BIo-Secure farm means nothing in nothing out, so as to not expose your farm to diseases being brought in.  But that isn't always the case.  If you have a dry lot and wanted to bring in a ram you would first require the ram owner certification of being clean, CL, OPP, TB, Brucellosis and so on, whatever is pertinent to sheep. The one who is renting the ram should expect the same of you too. Animal should be free of mites, lice, foot issues etc. Animal should remain in dry lot quarantine for a minimum of 30 days 60 is better...Before you put him with your girls. Worming etc, the ram owner must be agreeable to this.

Your ewes, if sent out, or does(goats- I think you have goats right now) are going to bring home whatever is on the other farm. Parasites, and disease are easily spread from animals coming and going.

We don't let anyone drive on the property except for the parking area, or walk through, or handle the animals. We broke this rule once with a BYH member, they had come in clean clothes and shoes and we had already discussed all this.


----------



## BlueMoonFarms (Dec 8, 2012)

Southern by choice said:
			
		

> Generally a BIo-Secure farm means nothing in nothing out, so as to not expose your farm to diseases being brought in.  But that isn't always the case.  If you have a dry lot and wanted to bring in a ram you would first require the ram owner certification of being clean, CL, OPP, TB, Brucellosis and so on, whatever is pertinent to sheep. The one who is renting the ram should expect the same of you too. Animal should be free of mites, lice, foot issues etc. Animal should remain in dry lot quarantine for a minimum of 30 days 60 is better...Before you put him with your girls. Worming etc, the ram owner must be agreeable to this.
> 
> Your ewes, if sent out, or does(goats- I think you have goats right now) are going to bring home whatever is on the other farm. Parasites, and disease are easily spread from animals coming and going.
> 
> We don't let anyone drive on the property except for the parking area, or walk through, or handle the animals. We broke this rule once with a BYH member, they had come in clean clothes and shoes and we had already discussed all this.


That does not sound to bad, though in general it sounds like I would have a very hard time getting a Bio Secure farm to so much as think about the idea :/
Would getting a ram and a ewe be a better idea?
I just dont want to run the risk of infecting my herd with anything, I made that mistake with my poultry once when I was just starting out.
Had to cull everything and start over with a vaccinated flock, I am never going threw that again.


----------



## SheepGirl (Dec 8, 2012)

I think you need to check out my sheep breed selector  (link in my signature)


----------



## Southern by choice (Dec 9, 2012)

SheepGirl said:
			
		

> I think you need to check out my sheep breed selector  (link in my signature)


If I were looking for meat sheep I would definitely look at sheepgirls!  

We are looking into sheep right now too, but we are looking for fiber sheep for my DD.

BMF- Are you looking for fiber, meat, or dual purpose. I too am looking on here for good input, sheep are new to me.

I care a great deal about Bio-Security and that is why I won't "rent" anything. We have bucks for our does, and if we ever decide to breed sheep I would get a ram. I don't think most people do it that way though. It isn't very cost effective to have a ram and just one ewe.


----------



## Four Winds Ranch (Dec 9, 2012)

What were you wanting to do with the wool? Tunis are duel purpose sheep! The wool is EXCELLENT for working with, and the meat is awesome, very mild flavoured! They are about medium sized sheep with the ewes being about 120-150lbs. Also very docile.
For getting them bred, you could always try AI. I have never done it, but there are a lot that do.


----------



## BrownSheep (Dec 9, 2012)

AI in sheep is incredibly difficult because it has to be done laprosically (spellcheck) due to how the ewes cervix is. Its possible but has a much lower birthrate than most other animals


----------



## BlueMoonFarms (Dec 9, 2012)

SheepGirl said:
			
		

> I think you need to check out my sheep breed selector  (link in my signature)


That is an awesome link, thank you!!!


----------



## BlueMoonFarms (Dec 9, 2012)

Southern by choice said:
			
		

> SheepGirl said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Were looking for Duel Purpose, I like the wool, and hubby wants the meat.
:/ well, then renting a ram is more cost efficient. We would have to be very choosy then as to who we go to. IF there not Bio-secure then as for vet papers and proof of health; would that be a better idea then?


----------



## BlueMoonFarms (Dec 9, 2012)

Four Winds Ranch said:
			
		

> What were you wanting to do with the wool? Tunis are duel purpose sheep! The wool is EXCELLENT for working with, and the meat is awesome, very mild flavoured! They are about medium sized sheep with the ewes being about 120-150lbs. Also very docile.
> For getting them bred, you could always try AI. I have never done it, but there are a lot that do.


I enjoy hand spinning, and making things.
Tunis you say? I'll have to do some reading then


----------



## Southern by choice (Dec 9, 2012)

Hey Blue moon! 

we are looking at our first sheep too!  
My DD wants to spin also, we went to a fiber production workshop last week. While there we saw lots of exhibitors fiber. We went to see some Jacob lambs yesterday. My DD likes their wool. 

There are so many great fiber sheep! Makes it hard to pick something. We like the Jacobs because they are also on the ALBC list.
ALBC is American Livestock Breed Conservancy  http://albc-usa.org/

We have quite a few of the heritage poultry breeds that we breed that are listed under the ALBC

BTW- Where are you on the little lamancha thread we lamancha people are excited that Crazy Cat and Chicken lady started. We lamancha, no ears goat people need to stick together! 

http://www.backyardherds.com/forum/viewtopic.php?id=23052


----------



## BlueMoonFarms (Dec 9, 2012)

Southern by choice said:
			
		

> Hey Blue moon!
> 
> we are looking at our first sheep too!
> My DD wants to spin also, we went to a fiber production workshop last week. While there we saw lots of exhibitors fiber. We went to see some Jacob lambs yesterday. My DD likes their wool.
> ...


Sweet! 
We are actually leaning towards the Jacobs sheep also. I love the way they look!
I am not on the thread yet 
I will make sure to join it!!


----------



## Shelly May (Dec 11, 2012)

Suffolk and Hampshires are wool breeds with the biggest carcass for slaughtering, these breeds are in aboundance
as they are the most popular show sheep for 4-H. Might check them out also.


----------



## Southern by choice (Dec 11, 2012)

I really like the Suffolks!


----------



## BlueMoonFarms (Dec 11, 2012)

I found a Jacobs sheep breeder who actually got back to me  So i think come spring we will be getting a ewe from them, and then I am actually looking at the Suffolk however i cant find a breeder of them in Massachusits...
I even searched the 4-H sites, but I guess that means I just have to keep looking!


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos (Dec 11, 2012)

BlueMoonFarms said:
			
		

> I found a Jacobs sheep breeder who actually got back to me  So i think come spring we will be getting a ewe from them, and then I am actually looking at the Suffolk however i cant find a breeder of them in Massachusits...
> I even searched the 4-H sites, but I guess that means I just have to keep looking!


Sounds like everyone is getting Jacobs. haha


----------



## BrownSheep (Dec 11, 2012)

Suffolks are a great meat breed as are the Hampshires but their wool is pretty sucky.
I can feel the difference between our Suffolk and hamp crosses vs our Dorset and ramboulliets. 
If you type club lambs into google I bet you can find a breeder in your area since most show lambs are Suffolk hamp crosses.
http://u-s-s-a.org/breeders.php.  - list of breeders for every state.


----------



## Alice Acres (Dec 11, 2012)

Straw Hat Kikos said:
			
		

> BlueMoonFarms said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Must be a regional thing. Suffolks are very, very common here. 
But NO Jacobs. I've never seen one in person, except like at the State Fair.  
Amongst my friends who use them primarily for sheep to work in herding with dogs (either their own dogs, or people who have classes for training sheep herding dogs) I see a lot of Dorper and Katahdin hair sheep.


----------



## BrownSheep (Dec 11, 2012)

Same here Alice. I would have to drive quite a ways to get a Jacob.


----------



## Southern by choice (Dec 11, 2012)

Blue Moon, when we went to the fiber production workshop we were really shocked at how many people right here in our area have sheep! I NEVER would have guessed, and what's really neat is there is a lot of diversity here. So many different breeds it is nice to have the ability to go to different farms, talk to the people, feel the fleece, hair, and really wait til something "clicks".
The class was offered by the counties extension services through NC State. See if there is an extension agency that can tell you of upcoming events/classes or even a list of sheep breeders.


----------



## purplequeenvt (Dec 11, 2012)

BlueMoonFarms said:
			
		

> I found a Jacobs sheep breeder who actually got back to me  So i think come spring we will be getting a ewe from them, and then I am actually looking at the Suffolk however i cant find a breeder of them in Massachusits...
> I even searched the 4-H sites, but I guess that means I just have to keep looking!


I found some Suffolk breeders in MA. You can PM me for their info if you are interested.


----------



## BlueMoonFarms (Dec 11, 2012)

purplequeenvt said:
			
		

> BlueMoonFarms said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Consider yourself PM'ed! I am very interested


----------



## Royd Wood (Dec 11, 2012)

Getting in late here and bad seeds have been sown 

ROMNEY - do the reserch and it makes sense


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos (Dec 11, 2012)

If I were to ever get into sheep that's the breed I'd choose for sure.


----------



## Southern by choice (Dec 12, 2012)

Oh Royd-  stop showing off with all your beautiful animals! 

Seriously he's gorgeous! 

sheep...just tooo many to choose from


----------



## BlueMoonFarms (Dec 12, 2012)

Royd Wood said:
			
		

> Getting in late here and bad seeds have been sown
> 
> ROMNEY - do the reserch and it makes sense
> 
> http://www.backyardherds.com/forum/uploads/1463_farm_shots_042.jpg


Hu...I think I will research them  Thank you!


----------



## BlueMoonFarms (Dec 12, 2012)

Oh yeah! And we have figured out one of two things we will do when it comes to getting a Ram. We will either be purchasing a ram and putting him in with my buck Chooch and then let them breed the girls come heat time. Or we will be purchasing a ram lamb when we want to breed the ewes, and then either sell or send the boy off to freezer camp when we are done. Then we have lambs in spring and Hubby can have his duel purpose ^^
Now we are just trying to figure out which option would be best.


----------



## purplequeenvt (Dec 12, 2012)

Honestly, if you are looking for a true dual purpose sheep, something like a Romney or Border Leicester is your best option. They are both wool sheep that grow out a large lamb quickly. Jacobs are a small primitive breed and you won't get the same amount of meat. Suffolks are HUGE sheep, I don't have any experience with their wool because I only see them all carded out for show. They are considered a meat breed so there isn't any emphasis put on wool quality. Suffolks take a lot more feed to get them to slaughter weight.

Suffolk yearling ram (I am at his head and I'm 5'7")






Border Leicester ewe lamb


----------



## BlueMoonFarms (Dec 12, 2012)

purplequeenvt said:
			
		

> Honestly, if you are looking for a true dual purpose sheep, something like a Romney or Border Leicester is your best option. They are both wool sheep that grow out a large lamb quickly. Jacobs are a small primitive breed and you won't get the same amount of meat. Suffolks are HUGE sheep, I don't have any experience with their wool because I only see them all carded out for show. They are considered a meat breed so there isn't any emphasis put on wool quality. Suffolks take a lot more feed to get them to slaughter weight.
> 
> Suffolk yearling ram (I am at his head and I'm 5'7")
> http://farm9.staticflickr.com/8076/8266385359_f325276ae1.jpg
> ...


Ugh...So many choices X_X 
Though I think I am going to stick with getting one Jacobs sheep ewe, then a Romney ewe and ram. That way I have my wool and fancy sheep, and Adam can have his meat sheep. *And I get some more wool hehe*
Just now have to figure out what were doing for the ram Hmm...


----------



## BrownSheep (Dec 12, 2012)

Here I am still pulling for my guys  
The Rambouillet is the "backbone" of the American Sheep Industry, forming the foundation of most western range flocks and raised throughout the United States. The Rambouillet descends entirely from the Spanish Merino. In fact, it is the French version of the Merino developed when Louis XVI imported 386 Spanish Merinos in 1786 for his estate at Rambouillet. 

Though named for the town in France, the breed owes much of its development to Germany and the United States. The Rambouillet is a dual purpose sheep, producing a desirable carcass and good fine wool. Rambouillets are large sized, rugged and long-lived with a strong flocking instinct. Rambouillet ewes possess many desirable traits which have resulted in their inclusion in crossbreeding programs to improve lamb production.

Breed category: fine wool, dual-purpose
Ramboulliet in the back Dorset in the front





Dorsets are best known for their ability to produce a lamb crop any time during the year. History tells us that centuries ago when Spain wished to conquer England, Merino sheep were brought into southwest England and crossed with the Horned Sheep of Wales. The result was a desirable, all-purpose sheep that spread over Dorset, Somerset, Devon and most of Wales. 

The first Horned Dorsets were brought to the United States in 1885. In 1948, a dominant gene for polledness occurred resulting in Polled Dorsets which are now popular in the farm flock states. Dorset ewes are prolific, heavy milkers that produce lambs with moderate growth and maturity that yield heavy muscled carcasses.

Breed categories: medium wool, meat


----------



## Southern by choice (Dec 12, 2012)

Oh the soffolk...huge
the dorset ..very cool.

I would love to have the huge suffolk, but alas...not the room

It would be great to have enough land where I could collect one of each.. 

and I don't even have my first sheep yet! The lil guy I'm getting was stunted, that is why I'm getting him, just a pet and play with the wool. The ewe my DD is getting is also just for a pet, and to play with the wool. She is not stunted so I don't know how big she will end up. So many cool breeds, if I were looking for wool or meat for more of a production and I had the land I'm sure my choices would be different, but I'd still want a jacob. 

picking goat breeds is easy compared to sheep


----------



## BlueMoonFarms (Dec 12, 2012)

BrownSheep said:
			
		

> Here I am still pulling for my guys
> The Rambouillet is the "backbone" of the American Sheep Industry, forming the foundation of most western range flocks and raised throughout the United States. The Rambouillet descends entirely from the Spanish Merino. In fact, it is the French version of the Merino developed when Louis XVI imported 386 Spanish Merinos in 1786 for his estate at Rambouillet.
> 
> Though named for the town in France, the breed owes much of its development to Germany and the United States. The Rambouillet is a dual purpose sheep, producing a desirable carcass and good fine wool. Rambouillets are large sized, rugged and long-lived with a strong flocking instinct. Rambouillet ewes possess many desirable traits which have resulted in their inclusion in crossbreeding programs to improve lamb production.
> ...


Ah blast...
Why must there be so many good breeds!! Ugh...
Well, I will look them up. If they are smaller then the Romneys then I might be interested in them. Who knows, I very well might fall for your breed! ...There are to many sheep breeds T_T


----------



## BrownSheep (Dec 12, 2012)

Haha I feel for you. I'm asking for some Finns for Christmas. Im also curious how they would look cross with a nice 4 horned Jacob.


----------



## BlueMoonFarms (Dec 12, 2012)

Southern by choice said:
			
		

> Oh the soffolk...huge
> the dorset ..very cool.
> 
> I would love to have the huge suffolk, but alas...not the room
> ...


Thankfully I have the acres for a big sheep, but I keep chnaging my mind!! I really like the looks and sounds of the Romneys though...Time shall tell if the Romneys or the Rambouillet's will win.


----------



## Royd Wood (Dec 12, 2012)

So it looks like pistols at dawn between you and me brownsheep  might bring my rake


----------



## bonbean01 (Dec 12, 2012)




----------



## Southern by choice (Dec 12, 2012)




----------



## BlueMoonFarms (Dec 12, 2012)

I started a war, didnt I?


----------



## RustyDHart (Dec 12, 2012)

deleted


----------



## BrownSheep (Dec 12, 2012)

I can't go up against the rake!


----------



## RemudaOne (Dec 12, 2012)

Not. The. RAKE!!!!!!!!


----------



## Alice Acres (Dec 12, 2012)

I was wondering when some "dueling" comments were going to pop up!! 

It took me a couple reads through actually in the beginning to pinpoint what was wrong with the title... ...


----------



## BlueMoonFarms (Dec 12, 2012)

Alice Acres said:
			
		

> I was wondering when some "dueling" comments were going to pop up!!
> 
> It took me a couple reads through actually in the beginning to pinpoint what was wrong with the title... ...


Bah, i just want a pair of Ninja sheep, maybe a sword trained one...


----------



## Alice Acres (Dec 12, 2012)

BlueMoonFarms said:
			
		

> Alice Acres said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Maybe some Ninja Turtles too?  They are my favorites!

Just looking at them, I would say the Jacobs come pretty well equipped for sheep ninjas.


----------



## BlueMoonFarms (Dec 12, 2012)

Alice Acres said:
			
		

> BlueMoonFarms said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 That would be why we are getting a Jacobs sheep for sure, now im just trying to decide between the two breeds.


----------



## Bossroo (Dec 13, 2012)

Alice Acres said:
			
		

> BlueMoonFarms said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nah !   them thar horns are no match for a solid hornless forehead...   I had a Suffolk ram that kicked butt on 5 fully matured curled horned Ramboulet rams.   He even killed one by lowering his head on a butting match and broke the Ramboulet's nose , who then bled to death. I was there when this happened.


----------



## SheepGirl (Dec 13, 2012)

pfffffttt you don't need to produce purebreds!  Crossed stock is where it's at 

But if I were you I would decide if you like long wool or fine wool and then choose your ewes for that (long wool - border leicester, romney, lincoln longwool, etc; fine wool - rambouillet, delaine, etc) and then buy a terminal sire for market lambs (ie suffolk, texel, any blackface breed, etc) that way you can have fast growing lambs you can eat plus since your ewe flock has the type of wool you desire, you will shear lots of fleeces that you want. JMO.


----------



## BlueMoonFarms (Dec 13, 2012)

Woot! I found a good Jacobs breeder, and a Romney breeder!! Though I am very sad to say that the Rambouillet breeders have not gotten back to me yet  
So, at the moment it appears as though the Romneys are winning. 
And do to efficiency it would seem Hubby is leaning towards getting a ram lamb when ever we want to breed the ewes, and then sending him to freezer camp once they are bred.
*claps hands together* SO!!  Next March I am getting our lambs  and i cant wait to post pictures when we get them ^^


----------



## Southern by choice (Dec 13, 2012)

girl you move fast!!


----------



## BlueMoonFarms (Dec 13, 2012)

Southern by choice said:
			
		

> girl you move fast!!


I was put on a mission! And I followed threw as requested


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos (Dec 14, 2012)

Cool. I'm not a sheep person but both Jacobs and Romneys are my favorite breeds of sheep. lol


----------



## Royd Wood (Dec 14, 2012)

BlueMoonFarms said:
			
		

> Woot!  SO!!  Next March I am getting our lambs  and i cant wait to post pictures when we get them ^^


Just to help you make sure they are real Romney here's are some of the easier tips for you using photo of Mustard our ram lamb - he's 9 months old here (got slaughtered due to temprement issues) 






1 Black hooves 
2 Black nose
3 Large eyes
4 Level head between ears 
5 No horns
Thanks to http://www.romneysheepuk.com/#/breed-history/4524496266 check out this link

Heres a chaotic lambing pic which at first glance looks to be calm
new born lamb with mum to the right who is about to drop next lamb, the one far right behind mesh lambed twins an hour ago and the sheep at back wall is just starting to lamb
I really like this secretive little pic


----------



## BlueMoonFarms (Dec 14, 2012)

Royd Wood said:
			
		

> BlueMoonFarms said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


This is there site: http://www.alderbrookromneys.com/ They dont have the best pictures, but they are true supporter's of the breed


----------



## BrownSheep (Dec 14, 2012)

Gahhhh toooo cute!


----------



## BlueMoonFarms (May 22, 2013)

Ok everyone, so after long and tedious wait, research fest, and a bunch of long LOOONG drives, we have our flock!
Two Shetlands; One Shetland ewe named Rosie, who popped out a pure bred Shetland baby ewe lamb named Violet. *who were not sure is going to be staying, were watching finances to see if it will be doable.*
Two Jacobs; a wether named Misty *As much as I love him hubby plans on eating him at some point*, and a ewe lamb named Kora
One Romney who we just picked up and has yet to be named,
And then last but not least a Shetland ram lamb named Jake who's ready to go June 15th 












My husband blames all of you by the way, for you all convincing me to get more then two XD


----------



## Roving Jacobs (May 22, 2013)

You're going to have all these knee high sheep and then a big ol' romney towering over them 

Is the shetland getting wethered? The lady I got my first jacob ram from has been breeding one of his daughters to a shetland ram and apparently got the prettiest gold lambs this year. I guess my boy is hiding something exciting under those spots.


----------



## BlueMoonFarms (May 23, 2013)

Roving Jacobs said:
			
		

> You're going to have all these knee high sheep and then a big ol' romney towering over them
> 
> Is the shetland getting wethered? The lady I got my first jacob ram from has been breeding one of his daughters to a Shetland ram and apparently got the prettiest gold lambs this year. I guess my boy is hiding something exciting under those spots.


Yup! It was the breed my husband really wanted, so now were going to have a horse in the backyard X_X
And no, hes staying intact. We figured if were going to breed them we best stick to a small sheep that stays on our property so we know where he  so there are no complications with the Jacob or Shetland. Hubby wants lamb, and i want wool, so we'll have pure Shetland's and Hubby can have his butcher lambs.
It will also be interesting to see how the wool on everyone will turn out and what colors there all going to produce


----------

